# Excel 2007 Copy and Paste issues



## Nyoka (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

I have a big Master copy in Excel 2007 with about 800 rows and 20 columns.

Issue 1: When ever I need to copy and paste some of the data into another excel workbook, all I get is BLANK cells.
I seem to highlight the amount of cells I copied but the data is blank when I paste. - No error message on this one and the only way I can get around it is by using paste special and text only. But I just want to be able to copy and paste the data in one go. 

Issue 2: Also, I ensured that the whole master copy is formatted the same...same font, and formatting for dates or currencies is done by entire column and sometimes, I get the error message: "too many different format" even i I try to only paste 5 cells into another workbook. 

Can anyone help? I can deal with it but my colleague are driving me crazy!!!! :upset:

Thank you kindly

Nyoka


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

I don't use XL2007 so I'm not sure this will help. Are the cells you are copying protected and perhaps contain formulae? Have you tried a copy then Paste Special > Paste Values?

When you say formatting is done by entire columns, have you formatted the entire column or just the cells you need? This is not an issue in XL2002 because the number of rows in a sheet is still 65536 but I know that 2007 has a great many more rows. Just a thought - hopefully someone else will have other suggestions.


----------



## AlanHughes (Sep 9, 2009)

Nyoka -

I am seeing something similar. My situation is this:

I have 2 instances of Excel 2007 open, one with the worksheet to copy from, 
the other with the worksheet to copy to.

I highlight the desired cells in the source workbook and copy them to the clipboard.

I select the destination workbook, and use a macro to paste the data.
(The macro creates a new worksheet, selects cell A1, does a paste, moves some
data off the created worksheet, then deletes the worksheet)

Everything works fine for a number of runs. Then, the paste attempts only paste
blank cells, without any error message. 

You can continue to copy and paste within the worksheet, but any copy and paste that 
spans instances of Excel will yield blank cells.

Furthermore, if the workbook is saved once the error occurs & re-opened, the error 
message "Excel found unreadable content in... Do you want to recover the contents 
of this workbook..." is displayed. Clicking YES to recover the workbook results in a 
loss of all formatting of all sheets in the workbook.

Does anyone know what is going on / how to work around this? 
(The PasteSpecial-Text option won't work for me because I have too many formats)

Thanks,

- Alan


----------



## John222 (Oct 23, 2009)

I am also having the issue where pasting copied cells just selects a space in the new sheet that is the size of my copied data, but does not actually paste the data. I am doing this with filtered data - but if I try to do exactly this from another spreadsheet it works fine. It only works here if I copy a row at a time, or rows that don't have filtered data between them. This is a very tedious workaround as I have thousands of rows to copy to this other spreadsheet.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yoyohowdy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've only encountered the error a few times. Solution for me was instead of selecting the entire row or column of filtered data to copy and paste, select just the specific range that you want to copy and then paste wherever you want.

hopefully works for you!


----------

